
States Take Aim at People with No Retirement Plan - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/states-take-aim-at-people-with-no-retirement-plan-11593945474
======
haspoken
[http://archive.is/3kvut](http://archive.is/3kvut)

Take aim is right, overly complicated accounts with rules designed for the
financial sector to prey on people.

What we need is a universal savings account without all the malarkey.

[https://taxfoundation.org/case-for-universal-savings-
account...](https://taxfoundation.org/case-for-universal-savings-accounts/)

